

Laid off, offered job back Vs. 11 week paid Android research project - thatusertwo

A couple of months ago I was laid off because the company ran out of money, I never liked the job or the company but it paid the bills. I got offered another job with terrible hours so I turned it down when my old job was back on the table. Today I heard from my school that they want me to develop a Android app, its estimated to take 10-11 weeks. I've built an android app and a couple iPhone apps. The school is aware of my experience and skill level. Should I take the risk inherent in a 11 week contract or go back to a job that I hated and could result in me being laid off again when the money gets tight.
======
brudgers
It is not uncommon for US universities to keep people employed on sequential
short term contracts. Depending on the sort of funding your former employer
now has access to, a university project may open the door to a more consistent
payday, on the other hand, A series funding probably makes the former employer
less risky over the next year.

All that said, there's not much to be said favorably about a job one hates.

~~~
thatusertwo
They have gotten angel investments, but there haven't been any VC's yet, the
industry doesn't have a lot of hype and the company has yet to prove they have
a sustainable business model.

------
wtracy
My gut reaction is: Go with the option that gives you eleven weeks' breathing
room to look for a permanent job that you don't hate.

That said, on re-reading your original question, it doesn't sound like you
really hated the old job.

~~~
thatusertwo
Hate is a pretty strong word, but I was never happy doing it and didn't agree
with a majority of things happing at the company.

------
milesvp
Never go back to a boyfriend/girlfriend that let you go. The relationship
won't be any different.

Same is true for a company.

Never go back to a company that let you go.

There is one caveat (and it's the same caveat for working for family, never
work for family), if the company is willing to pay you 3 times your market
value take it, then dump them as soon as anything better comes along.

~~~
thatusertwo
One of my old co-workers gave us a article about average wages/pay for my city
and industry, we were all being paid below average.

------
Zaephyr
In life; Take as much risk as you can manage, Do what you love as often as you
can

~~~
thatusertwo
You're right, so that is what I did.

------
friggeri
John Maeda once told me: “No advice really. Just take risks with your career.”

------
fourmii
Do the projects for your school. It'll be good for your portfolio and gives
you a break from the usual grinds of a full time job... Also, going from my
own experience, staying at a job with a company, neither of which you sound
all that thrilled with is never a good idea. Besides, having that 11 week
project will give you time to reflect and look for something you actually
like...

------
rprasad
If you're willing to work long hours, you can do both and decide toward the
end of the 11 week contract.

Contracting is a very different experience from being an employee. You may
find that you enjoy it, or you may hate the experience.

~~~
thatusertwo
I'm lazy, but I still don't think 16 hour days is very sustainable.

